# MANILA | Westin Sonata Place Hotel & Residences | 188m | 51 fl | 123m | 31 fl | T/O



## Jose Mari

Project Name: The Westin Manila Sonata Place
Developer: Robinsons Land Corp.
Location: San Miguel Ave., Ortigas Center
Use: 5-star hotel
Height: 29 floors



thomasian said:


> Screencaps from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXWuEPDf3kA
> 
> images hosted on photobucket.com


----------



## Jose Mari

update




ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2016_










*igomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

*MANILA | The Residences at the Westin Manila Sonata Place | 50 fl | U/C*

Project Name: The Residences at the Westin Manila Sonata Place
Developer: Robinsons Land Corp.
Location: San Miguel Ave., Ortigas Center
Use: Luxury Residential 
Height: 50 floors



thomasian said:


> Screencaps from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXWuEPDf3kA
> 
> images hosted on photobucket.com


----------



## Jose Mari

update




ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2016_










*igomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2016_










*cjklmnop*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2016_










*cjklmnop*


----------



## Jose Mari

at their media launch event yesterday



> Here now marveling at the posh BGC show suite of The Residences at THE WESTIN Manila Sonata Place of Robinsons Land and Starwood Hotels and Resorts.


_10|24|2016_










*writtenbyraindrops*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|25|2016_










*phyxi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|05|2016_










*Anne Ventenilla*


----------



## Jose Mari

excavation on the left 

_11|10|2016_










*Paulo Navarra*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|18|2016_










*Anders Orsander*


----------



## Jose Mari

upper left

_11|18|2016_










*Mark Chua Lee*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|30|2016_










*Giada Bianchi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|18|2016_




SCUD. said:


> https://m.facebook.com/theresidenceatthewestinmanilasonataplace/


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|18|2016_










*







*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|27|2016_










*masatch.64*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|19|2017_










*silver.farm*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|21|2017_










*marcialm_arts*


----------



## [email protected]

Shazzam said:


> *November 23, 2018*


...


----------



## ShangInvestor

*Hotel & Residences*



[email protected] said:


> ...


I'm looking forward to staying at the Westin Hotel when it's done. I think completion date is late 2019.

Work on the Residences picked up significantly these past few weeks. I was in the area last week and it's on the 31st Floor already.


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|16|2018_



















*Yichen Chang*


----------



## anakngpasig

24 Jan 2019


Shazzam said:


> *January 24, 2019.....*


----------



## anakngpasig

*19 February 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|12|2019_










*Ryce Vicencio*










*John Romelle Atienza*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> mexicano_en_filipinas​


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|19|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|24|2019_










*Rastan Laviste*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> Cesar Punzalan​


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|19|2019_










*shibumiguy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2019_










*CJ Tayson*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|03|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|23|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|25|2019_


















*jperryv.md*


----------



## [email protected]

azumiii said:


>


..


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|06|2019_










*Laurenz Salde*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|17|2019_










*Laurence Magsanoc*


----------



## [email protected]

groundzero said:


> Update as of 24 July 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


..


----------



## anakngpasig

30 July 2019


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## [email protected]

SCUD_604 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]

SCUD_604 said:


> from FB


----------



## [email protected]

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]

SCUD_604 said:


> Sourced from FB


----------



## roberthalili

Based on the pics, I'm glad Westin looks the same as the early computer renderings and 3D model in the showroom & sales office


----------



## roberthalili

No sign yet of hotel opening for some reason. I'm guessing first quarter of 2023?


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 07/23/2022


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Daytime version


----------



## roberthalili

The price per square meter at One Shangri-La Place is 312,000 pesos which means the Westin Residences is the same or 5% to 10% higher since it's newer


----------



## [email protected]

SCUD_604 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken last night (10/18/2022)


----------



## ajosh821

*11/20/2022 *


----------

